
PostgreSQL Hardware Performance Tuning - brlewis
http://momjian.us/main/writings/pgsql/hw_performance/index.html
======
brlewis
"Proper tuning involves keeping as much database information in RAM as
possible while not adversely affecting other areas of the operating system."

The section on write-ahead logging is informative.

